# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Du lịch phượt tới Ao Vua - Khoang Xanh nào!!!

## sweet_love

*Giới thiệu tour*_: Nằm cách thủ đô Hà Nội chỉ hơn một tiếng đồng hồ xe chạy, với những sản phẩm du lịch đa dạng, khí hậu và thiên nhiên ưu đãi cùng với lượng thời gian nghỉ cuối tuần dài hơn các năm trước nên các khu du lịch sinh thái Ao Vua - Khoang Xanh của huyện Ba Vì ngày càng thu hút khách đến nghỉ ngơi thăm quan du lịch._
*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT:*
*Sáng:                                                 * *HÀ NỘI – AO VUA*

*07h00*:             Xe và HDV công ty *New Ocean Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi *Ao Vua.* *Trên ường đi quý khách được nghe HDV giới thiệu về các điểm nổi tiếng của vùng đất Hà Tây với rất nhiều các món ăn dân dã và các đặc sản về Sữa.*
*08h30*:             Tới nơi quý khách tham quan 3 khu vui chơi, ăn nghỉ với đủ các sản phẩm từ bình dân đến cao cấp tại Khu du lịch *Ao Vua*. Thăm quan cảnh quan đẹp có rừng, có suối, *với 7 con thác lớn đổ nước thật đẹp*, cùng với các hồ *Yên Hồng, hồ Công Chúa Ngọc Hoa* vừa được tu bổ, Khu du lịch đã cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khách về đây chiêm ngưỡng, nghỉ ngơi và tắm mát.
*Trưa* :             Quý khách ăn trưa và nghỉ ngơi tại nhà hàng.

*Chiều:                                    * *AO VUA – KHOANG XANH - HÀ NỘI*

*13h30:            * Quý khách tiếp tục lên xe ôtô đi thăm quan *Khu du lịch Khoang Xanh*. Du khách về đây đều dành ra vài tiếng đồng hồ thám hiểm thên nhiên hoang dã của Khu du lịch và tận hưởng hương vị "*sóng biển*" tại hồ tạo sóng.  Sắp tới sẽ khai trương dịch vụ mới "*tắm khoáng*, *tắm bùn*" tại Khu du lịch,  hứa hẹn sẽ cuốn hút ngày càng nhiều du khác. (*Chi phí tự túc*).
*17h00* :            Lên xe về Hà Nội. HDV Chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại                            quý khách trong chuyến đi gần nhất.

*BÁO GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 399.000 VND/KHÁCH

Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
**New Ocean Travel
Địa chỉ: Số 37, ngõ 121 Thái Hà, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04 3538 1399 - Fax: 04 6275 4347
Hotline: 0962 540 711 - 0962 540 712
Website: www.newoceantour.com / www.newoceantravel.vn
Email: booking@newoceantravel.vn
*

----------

